# Yellow and Red lens flare effect?



## marcgalera (Aug 3, 2010)

i like the yellow and red lens flare effect of this music video, anyone know what the specific name for it?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkpFv8mC5gg&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## KmH (Aug 3, 2010)

It looks like flare that has been added with video editing software.

This isn't a video forum, so you might want to ask on a video forum where there are more people editing video.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 3, 2010)

That's fake and it's supposed to emulate light leaks.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 3, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> That's fake and it's supposed to emulate light leaks.




Yes, it's not supposed to be flare, but light leaks, which were one of the true joys of shooting film, and especially "Regular 8" 8mm movie film, which had to be flipped over halfway through the process, so that the second side of the film could be exposed. The film was then developed, and the film was split down the middle...I used to have a Regular 8 key-wind Bell & Howell movie camera...light leaks were part and parcel of amateur film shot on regular 8.


----------

